# االاقسام العامة > منبر سيده فرح >  >  ممكن واحد يورنني طريقه عمل الطعميه

## الطوربيد المريخابي

*بدل ما شتريها اعملها :1 (50):
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*تشتري كبكبي وتجيب حلة مليانة موية وتكشح فيها الكبكبي وتخليه من الصباح وحتى المساء بعد داك تخارجو من الموية وتقطع بصل وثوم وشمار اخضر وتجيب ليك فرامة وتفرم الحاجات دي كلها مع بعض اها بالنسبة لتحمير الطعمية تجيب كمية من عجين الكبكبي وشوية ملح وباكنبودر عليه وتفقع ليك بيضة عشان الطعمية تجيك هشه مش قوية يابسة وما تنسى الصاج والزيت طبعا بعد ما الزيت يغلي بعد داك ترمي العجينة 
اها بالهنا والشفا 
ياخي جوعتني 
*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

تشتري كبكبي وتجيب حلة مليانة موية وتكشح فيها الكبكبي وتخليه من الصباح وحتى المساء بعد داك تخارجو من الموية وتقطع بصل وثوم وشمار اخضر وتجيب ليك فرامة وتفرم الحاجات دي كلها مع بعض اها بالنسبة لتحمير الطعمية تجيب كمية من عجين الكبكبي وشوية ملح وباكنبودر عليه وتفقع ليك بيضة عشان الطعمية تجيك هشه مش قوية يابسة وما تنسى الصاج والزيت طبعا بعد ما الزيت يغلي بعد داك ترمي العجينة 
اها بالهنا والشفا 
ياخي جوعتني 



:onlinelong:  :onlinelong:   :onlinelong:   :onlinelong:  :onlinelong:   :onlinelong:   :onlinelong:  :onlinelong: :onlinelong: :onlinelong:
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

تشتري كبكبي وتجيب حلة مليانة موية وتكشح فيها الكبكبي وتخليه من الصباح وحتى المساء بعد داك تخارجو من الموية وتقطع بصل وثوم وشمار اخضر وتجيب ليك فرامة وتفرم الحاجات دي كلها مع بعض اها بالنسبة لتحمير الطعمية تجيب كمية من عجين الكبكبي وشوية ملح وباكنبودر عليه وتفقع ليك بيضة عشان الطعمية تجيك هشه مش قوية يابسة وما تنسى الصاج والزيت طبعا بعد ما الزيت يغلي بعد داك ترمي العجينة 
اها بالهنا والشفا 
ياخي جوعتني 



منكم نتعلم
(والله اول مرة اشوف البوست)
                        	*

----------

